# Dungeon Siege 2 Issues



## Omii (Jan 10, 2009)

I've tried to install Dungeon Siege II however my third disc has been scratched. So when I'm installing, it keeps going up until it reaches Resources\sound1.ds2res where it then stops and says the file is corrupt. The computer has been freshly wiped so there is almost nothing on it to interfere with room or anything like that. I clicked ignore and it continued installing. However I'm afraid of what will happen when I try to play. So if someone could help me, or send me a copy of their sound1.ds2res file, that would be wonderful.

Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you could always get a cd/dvd scratch repair machine then you could just fix your disc.


----------

